#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-18
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-19
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-20
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-21
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-22
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-23
<evilson> Hello
